# Toughest Shot in Golf



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A while back, I was reading an article where a major league umpire was being interviewed. One of the questions asked was "what's the toughest call in baseball for an umpire?" He replied "our next one". His reasoning was that all his prior play calling decisions were a done deal. Right, wrong, or indifferent, his prior calls were over, and done with. He went on to say he might return and study a call, but during the game itself, all his decisions were over until the next one. 

I think it's pretty much the same in golf, and golf shots. Once that ball leaves the face of the club, that swing/stroke is over for the golfer. All he, or she has left is their next swing/stroke to contend with. No need to dwell on the past, unless of course, we can learn something from it. Yesterday we played in very poor weather conditions, and we could not forget some of our swings/strokes fast enough. We just knew we were going to be facing another tough shot, which was going to take up all our golf swing thought processes.


----------



## Heathens (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey there,

Thanks for sharing this little piece of wisdom - well put man...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes this is very true Frog.


----------

